

Pumping Gas? Google is There for you at the Gas Pump - DanielBMarkham
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/fn/5280239.html

======
DanielBMarkham
Next up: FaceBook-enabled pumps.

"I'm pumping gas now. Looks like I need a quart of oil."

"Be sure to buy a YooHoo Bob. 75% of your friends drink YooHoo and they will
accept you more if you are absorbed into the giant YooHoo-FaceBook collective"

~~~
cdr
Sounds more like Twitter.

